# What do you need to bring for wild camping? I recommend Ocoopa hand warmers



## AnnieNicky (Nov 4, 2022)

Wild camping is an outdoor lifestyle, which can be in close contact with nature but also can see much scenery that has never been seen before.

When you go camping, prepare what you need to take with you in advance, such as：

*Tent*

The tent is a necessary item for camping. Because the tent directly affects the quality of sleep, you can choose the right tent based on the outdoor location and seasonal changes. It is recommended to choose a good quality, windproof and rainproof, breathable tent.












*Drug*

Because there will be a lot of worm ants in the wild camping, medicine is a must-have, so before you go, predict what may happen to you in case of trouble.

*Moisture-proof pad or air cushion*

Camping in the wild, the ground will be humid. On the market, there are physical moisture-proof pads or inflatable sleeping cushions to purchase, which can effectively isolate the ground moisture and maintain body temperature and sleep quality.

*Insect repellent*

The mountains, woods, and seaside, which are commonly used for camping, are usually inaccessible, so mosquitoes will be abundant and repellent will be needed overnight.











*Backpack*

According to the number of days of camping, you can choose the appropriate specifications of the backpack. The backpack is often the most suitable for field camping bags, which are not only convenient but also large. It is recommended to choose a separate backpack to classify the required products.

*Headlamp*

When camping at night, you may feel insecure in an unfamiliar environment. Set out with light fixtures for night activities, night walks, or camp activities to free your hands.

In addition to these things, warm items such as hand warmers are also essential. The hand warmer I want to recommend to you today is the Ocoopa Union 5s--the world's first detachable hand warmer.











Ocoopa Union 5s is different from the traditional hand warmers on the market. It is powered by a replaceable and rechargeable battery core, Union Core, that enables you to refill your hand warmer for another 15 hours of use. Union Core can also be used as a 10,000mAh portable charger even without the heating housing, Union Case. Ocoopa provides many selectable Union Cases, which enables you to match it with your mood and different occasions as you like.

Besides, the design concept of Ocoopa Union 5s fully reflects the concept of the 3Rs of recycling, reducing, reusing, and recycling. Compared to disposable hand warmers, it not only helps you to save money but also reduces waste generation. What's more, its battery replaceable design makes it more environmentally friendly. You can replace the battery when it has degraded over time, instead of purchasing a new rechargeable hand warmer.











The Ocoopa Union 5s are available in a variety of colors, as well as other accessories to match. If you are interested, go to the official website or Amazon to buy it!


----------



## Landsub (Nov 7, 2022)

AnnieNicky said:


> Wild camping is an outdoor lifestyle, which can be in close contact with nature but also can see much scenery that has never been seen before.
> 
> When you go camping, prepare what you need to take with you in advance, such as：
> 
> ...


And don’t forget The “wild” portion of this statement.  Animals, critters are NOT friendly.  Stay away.


----------

